# If today were your last day



## Hooked (12/4/21)

*If today were your last day on earth, what would you do with it?*


----------



## Hooked (12/4/21)

I would eat everything that I'm not supposed to eat e.g. pasta, chocolates, cakes.

While I'm doing that, I would contact a friend of mine who has promised to adopt my doggy should something happen to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)

Give away* everything *I own away to people who deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/21)

Send my regards from the moon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

I'd rather not publicly disclose what I would do.....hint: It includes the current government...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

I'll go test drive a BMW M6... and just keep driving....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

I would do a stand up comedy show .... until I could not stand any more. My last line would be, "your are great audience ... you kill me."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

I would spend it with my 2 girls and try make it a memorable day for them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (13/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I would spend it with my 2 girls and try make it a memorable day for them!



I'd spend it with someone else's 2 girls (old enough of course) and make it a VERY memorable day for them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (13/4/21)

I would take my inner child to Disney and my children and go on everything then go fly a jet and sky dive.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ (13/4/21)

THE REAPER said:


> I would take my inner child to Disney and my children and go on everything then go fly a jet and sky dive.


Flying a jet and then sky diving usually means something went wrong

It's your last day anyway, free fall grand finale

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (14/4/21)

I'd probably just cry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/4/21)

Spend my morning calling loved ones, the majority of the Day with SWAMBO and our pets, nice hike or picnic or something, then end the day off by trying to consume a kg of cocaine and a liter of whiskey whilst skydiving naked into an active volcano... you know, the usual....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------

